# Homemade Antipasto



## summerf (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi,  I usually buy Gourmet antipasto at Costco and was wondering if anyone has a homemade recipe.  
Thanks.
Sandie


----------



## jennyema (Oct 13, 2010)

Antipasto is a course of a meal, not a specific thing.

It's the first course in a traditional Italian meal and can be many different things -- cheeses, meats, vegetables, grains/legumes, etc.

Antipasto platters are popular starters and might include cured meats, cheeses, artichokes, olives, white beans, etc.


----------



## Carlos75 (Oct 14, 2010)

My favourite antipasto is bruschetta, very tasty and very easy!

Chop onion and garlic finely and mix with chopped tomatoes, chopped basil and olive oil. Add to the top of some toasted French bread.


----------



## bjwalsh (Aug 28, 2012)

summerf said:


> Hi, I usually buy Gourmet antipasto at Costco and was wondering if anyone has a homemade recipe.
> Thanks.
> Sandie


 
Hi Sandie,
I love it too and have been trying to duplicate it also. I tried this on the weekend and it comes pretty close. 

25 cups of cut up vegies (cuc's, zuch's, carrots, celery, peppers, beans yellow and green, cauliflower, onions, garlic, olives frozen peas, canned mushrooms, sweet pickles with juice, olives black and green.

1 jar V8 veg juice
4 cups vinegar
1 cup canola oil
4 cups ketchup
2 small cans tomato paste
2 Tbsp hot pepper sauce 

Bring liquids to a boil and add veggies starting with those that are harder to cook like carrots and end with frozen peas. then add...

2 cups fresh spices (basil, oregano, parsley, cilantro, thyme)
1 Tbsp cinnamon
6 cans of spicy thai tuna (85g)

Bring to a boil, pack in hot seril jars and put in water bath for 25 min. (25 min of rolling boil) ENJOY!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2012)

This recipe scares me a little.

I have always thought that meat and fish needed to be canned using a pressure canning process.  Is the water bath acceptable because the tuna has already been processed once?


----------



## jennyema (Aug 29, 2012)

Also, what does it have to do with antipasto?

I'd think the tuna would disintegrate and make the liquid very cloudy.


----------



## Claire (Aug 29, 2012)

I always thought of antipasto as being a platter of meats and cheese with bread and maybe a topping for the bread.  It is amazing sometimes what we call different foods.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 29, 2012)

Claire said:


> I always thought of antipasto as being a platter of meats and cheese with bread and maybe a topping for the bread.  It is amazing sometimes what we call different foods.


In North America, it seems that that "vegetable pickle with tuna and olives" is called antipasto. Canadian Living published this recipe:

Vegetable Antipasto recipe - Canadian Living

Note that it is recommended to add the tuna and olives when serving.

Here's one for the freezer that contains tuna and olives. Not sure on the safety factor for that--I've never frozen either canned tuna or olives. I do, however, make freezer pickles...

Rayna's Freezer Antipasto Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 29, 2012)

Claire said:


> I always thought of antipasto as being a platter of meats and cheese with bread and maybe a topping for the bread.  It is amazing sometimes what we call different foods.



True!

For example here in Italy they can serve you quite everything as an antipasto, from frittata to clams, from cold cuts to raw vegetables, from savory pies to bruschetta, the list is quite endless.
This "Gourmet Antipasto", for example, in some way reminds me of Giardiniera, an Italian antipasto in which you boil various vegetable in wine vinegar.


----------



## bjwalsh (Sep 1, 2012)

*yummy antipasto*

I have made antipasto for years this way, with no problem whatsoever. This recipe was to try to imitate Costco's antipasto and it comes pretty darn close.  And it does not scare me either!!!!





bjwalsh said:


> Hi Sandie,
> I love it too and have been trying to duplicate it also. I tried this on the weekend and it comes pretty close.
> 
> 25 cups of cut up vegies (cuc's, zuch's, carrots, celery, peppers, beans yellow and green, cauliflower, onions, garlic, olives frozen peas, canned mushrooms, sweet pickles with juice, olives black and green.
> ...


----------

